# The Pre-Halloween Party



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We started having these the past few years. The main Halloween party consists of a lot of things, but the first party is for friends who can't make the main one, plus one night isn't enough.  Even though we had a lot of stuff to get ready, I always enjoy the preparation and special effects. We never had tons of people, maybe 20 at most. Anyone else have something similar? You can even use this as a dry run for the main party. Of course, if you have 100 people and it's a huge event, then this wouldn't apply. I know people that went all out for years and had over 100 people, complaining that it was too much work. Now they don't have any. Well, no one says you need to throw one that big. My opinion is if it stops being fun and is all work, then why keep on doing it? You need to enjoy the season too. I would rather downscale while still enjoying it then walk away completely. Thoughts?


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

We do something similar but smaller. Our main party has really grown over the years and is pretty big. While it is always a great time and people ohh and ahhh over the decorations there is a small core group of us who really revel in the holiday so we make time for a more intimate low key pre-party for us. We take turns hosting it and get a kick out of raising the bar each year with the food or decorations for our group who really get into it. We usually end up gushing about new ideas we have seen or thought of and what we are going to do for the main party. Its a fun way to kick off the season.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Make setup for the big party part of the pre-party. Have a pumpkin carving contest or skull making contest or something fun so you wind up with decorations for the big party!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I am only a little embarassed to say that in addition to the pre-party we do have a decorating day!! That day we can wear grungy clothes and go to town. We like the pre-party to be a dark, candle lit cocktail/dinner party. But I love your idea and adding the pumpkin carving is a great idea!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Cool idea. Haven't done it in the past (this year will be out 19th annual party) but might this year. We are having a live band and I want them to come over, set up, rehearse the "opening" (after the house blacks out), test SFX with the music, etc. That way, everything is set up and checked out the day of the party, they just have to come over and enjoy the party.

Out party is Sat the 29th, we'll do the pre-party maybe the Thurs or Friday before.... or the weekend before....


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I'll be having a Witches Tea Party 2 weeks before our Halloween party. I suppose that could be considered a preparty.


----------

